# [m/f xp]My internet works only after I unplug/plug-in the ethernet cable a few times



## IdeaofEvil (Jan 1, 2008)

I recently built my own computer (first timer) and the internet seems to be my only problem.

Whenever my ethernet is disturbed (computer shut down, computer restart, modem shut down, modem restart, etc etc) I have to reach around to the back of my comp and unplug the ethernet cable/re-plug in the ethernet cable and constantly refresh my web browser (Firefox 1.5, rarely IE 7) until somehow internet access is accepted and I can use internet programs (games, browsers, instant messengers). Theres no specific number of times I have to do this until the internet comes up as it can happen right away at the start up of my comp to 15 minutes of plugging/unplugging the ethernet cable. And even then the internet itself, with no coutions or error messages, runs a bit "chocked" on a few sites I frequent that didnt run slow before.

Thing is my last computer (a Dell) worked fine and even if I plugged it back in to my ethernet today it will still connect right away.

If anyone here can tell me what they need (and explain it like youre talking to an idiot) Id be more than happy to provide any info I can to help solve this matter.

FYI:
-I have Comcast high speed internet coming from a modem
-That Comcast modem is connected to a Linksys wireless router (my computer is hard wired while 3 laptops and 1 other desktop can use wireless access - I was the one who set up the wireless configurations on the Linksys while owning the Dell computer)
-My new (built) comp has a Realtek integrated ethernet port on its motherboard with all drivers updated.
-I had installed Vista on the computer, but reverted back to XP SP2

Any kick in the right direction to not have to play around with the cable would be much appreciated

Thanks


----------



## IdeaofEvil (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: My internet kinda works only after I unplug/plug-in the ethernet cable a few time*

Bump for the afternoon crowd


----------



## IdeaofEvil (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: My internet kinda works only after I unplug/plug-in the ethernet cable a few time*

Last time...


----------



## VicoChoi (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: My internet kinda works only after I unplug/plug-in the ethernet cable a few time*

So your internet only shut down when you shut down your comp, restarting, etc.

or your internet shut downs randomly?


----------



## IdeaofEvil (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: My internet kinda works only after I unplug/plug-in the ethernet cable a few time*

My internet shuts down whenever my computer shuts down/restarts/etc


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Check in Device Manager for the NIC properties, see if there are power management options that specify power saving.


----------

